# Prime rib, I need some advise.



## HHH Knives (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello and good day. 

I have a question.. For Christmas dinner this year I will be cooking a 10 lb boneless prime rib. The thing is, I have never cooked a large piece of prime. or any Prime for that matter. Im more of a NY strip or Delmonico steak kinda guy. So this will be a first for me. 

I know there are alot of great chefs and cooks on this board so B4 I screw this up somehow, Im asking for a little guidance. Im looking for suggestions, prep tips, cooking temps and times. rest time, and cutting technique. . And anything else that may help to make this piece of prime the best ever! 

Thanks in advance for your help and guidance.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you have a blowtorch?


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a small propane torch. yes. I also have a large set of cutting torches! But that might be overkill


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 22, 2011)

Thomas Keller has a great Blowtorch Prime Rib Roast Recipe from his _Ad Hoc at Home_ cookbook. Here is a link to the recipe.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, be sure to watch the video at the bottom of the page, it is very funny.


----------



## compaddict (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you have a grill with a rotisserie?
Do you have a Costco?


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 22, 2011)

Have a grill, No rotisserie..  Closest Costco is about 1 hours away, so nope. 

Thanks sw2geek. That looks like something I could do. As well as a very tasty recipe. The one thing I noticed aside from the funny video, is that the recipe calls for a 4 1/2 lb bone in roast. I assume I will have to adjust cooking time> or really rely on the meat thermometer. to reach desired inside temps. 

What is I were to cut this boneless prime into 1" or even better 1 1/2" thick steaks?? Just thinking out-loud.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 22, 2011)

HHH Knives said:


> .
> 
> What is I were to cut this boneless prime into 1" or even better 1 1/2" thick steaks?? Just thinking out-loud.



You would have Ribeye's. I think a rib roast would be more festive, but it is a little more work.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 22, 2011)

I like cooking a standing rib roast the _Paula Deen_ way. Been doing roasts this way for 20 years and they always come out really juicy.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 22, 2011)

That blow torch stuff is a lot of 'I've got nothing better to do' bullsh!t. Nobody cooks like that in the real world.


----------



## shankster (Dec 22, 2011)

low and slow wins the race...a nice Dijon,rosemary,garlic schmear and you're good to go


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 22, 2011)

99, would the cooking time be the same for a larger roast? Same question for the first recipe. 

sw2, Ribeye's are good, yet I agree, I gota cook it whole and serve it as a prime.  I wonder how it would come out if I combining the 2 recipe's? Torching the roast and then using the cooking method, interrupted cooking or whatever it might be called?


----------



## compaddict (Dec 22, 2011)

Parts list:

Liquid smoke (Real stuff is just water and a small touch of molasses).
Medium grind black pepper and sea salt.
A good meat thermometer (I use a Thermopen)
Costco has some of the best real Prime Rib I have found..
(This is for the whole PR in a vac bag.)

If you are just wanting a ten pounder slice some nice steaks off of the big end to get it down to size.
I trim a bit of the fat lip mostly because there is enough fat already and it gets in the way.
Let it come up to room temp for four to five hours.
Score the fat side into nice cubes.
Using butcher twine, tie up the meat to round it up a bit and to keep it from flopping.
Attach it to your rotisserie.

Using a spray bottle soak up the PR with liquid smoke and coat to 80% pepper and 20%-30% salt.

I cook it slow at around 200 degrees until the core temp get to 90 degrees and then ramp it up to 350 degrees until the core gets to 118 degrees.

I spray liquid smoke about every forty five minutes and you can stop spraying when you do the final higher heat stage.

Total time on heat is three to four hours. Rest time is twenty minutes.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 22, 2011)

ecchef said:


> That blow torch stuff is a lot of 'I've got nothing better to do' bullsh!t. Nobody cooks like that in the real world.



I actully use my blowtorch all the time, but I am just a home cook.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 22, 2011)

I tell my boss every week that we need a torch...it would make life a LOT easier.


----------



## sw2geeks (Dec 22, 2011)

This recipe should also work with your rib roast.


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 22, 2011)

The more I look at all of the pics the hungrier I get!! lol Thanks guys for the suggestions. and recipe's Ya know I may have to bring in the torch, Just to get a thrill and try something different.. As well as to test the battery in the smoke detectors and my wife's patience..


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 22, 2011)

HHH Knives said:


> 99, would the cooking time be the same for a larger roast? Same question for the first recipe.
> 
> sw2, Ribeye's are good, yet I agree, I gota cook it whole and serve it as a prime.  I wonder how it would come out if I combining the 2 recipe's? Torching the roast and then using the cooking method, interrupted cooking or whatever it might be called?



Yes, because the circumference of the roast is the same whether it's a 4lb roast or a 10lb roast.


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 22, 2011)

99Limited said:


> Yes, because the circumference of the roast is the same whether it's a 4lb roast or a 10lb roast.



Thats exactly what I needed to know. Thank you! Now I have cooking time and temps and some great ideas for prepping and finishing the roast beast! 

I thing this is gona be fun. Ill try and remember to take a few pics of this big bad boy! 

When I ordered the prime, (ordered = one of my customers asked me how many people were gona be here for the holiday meal and to my suprise, he sent me this amazing cut of roast beast!!) We were expecting 4 more guests. So I'll be cutting a couple of CHOICE Ribeye's for sure!! Ill cook them up for dinner New years eve!


----------



## dough (Dec 22, 2011)

ecchef said:


> That blow torch stuff is a lot of 'I've got nothing better to do' bullsh!t. Nobody cooks like that in the real world.



thank you for saying it first. nothing wrong with using tricks to sell more food or more food books and really nothing wrong with the notion of its somewhat more even then just roasting the thing but essentially its an old concept roasting using high heat to brown and low heat to cook to desired doneness. also this idea definitely makes more sense on a small rib as you would have most even cooking. on a ten lb roast i dont think the different would be as obvious.
personally as a flavor nut id prefer using a woodfire... you can taste the flavor of the flame and gas taste like gas. anyway this is already too much funny talk cause roasts are tasty with out doing much other then not over cooking the thing.

so my only advice use a lot of salt... consider making almost a salt crust. most people be it chef or otherwise under season their meat. i tend to lube salt up with roasted garlic puree or oil or both add pepper and rub that moist salt mix on like plaster. then i roast the meat uncovered til done using a thermometer to judge doneness. i pull at around 115-125 depending how done the audience like it. if you are feeding a wide variety of tastes where people range from rare to well in preference a way around that is to make a jus which you keep at low simmer during service. poach the cut of roast to desired temp. haha or you can just use chef mic. i havent owned a mic for years so i forget the convenience.

id wish ya goodluck but really all i end with is the truth... enjoy.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 23, 2011)

Dead simple!!!


99Limited said:


> I like cooking a standing rib roast the _Paula Deen_ way. Been doing roasts this way for 20 years and they always come out really juicy.


----------



## wenus2 (Dec 23, 2011)

shankster said:


> low and slow wins the race...a nice Dijon,rosemary,garlic schmear and you're good to go



I lean toward the Alton Brown method, but I do love the crust this suggestion provides. I put down a heavy layer of salt and pepper first, then over it with the mustard mix.

Also, I do find the larger roast takes a bit longer. It doesn't seem like it should with the same radius, but it always seems to. All that mass I suppose.

It really is an easy thing to do right. 85% of it is starting with a good cut, and it seems you have that well under control.
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you again guys, Im feeling much more confident. I appreciate the info and will have more fun cooking this roast now!  

Merry Christmas 
Randy


----------



## DWSmith (Dec 24, 2011)

I saw this thread after I decided to cook a prime rib for Christmas lunch. In short, it was marvelous!


----------



## compaddict (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## 99Limited (Dec 24, 2011)

Yup, I have one in the fridge for tomorrow. Went to Costco at 10:00 yesterday morning and the parking lot looked like they had been opened for hours. They were selling rib roasts as fast as the butchers could get them to the meat case. It was like fighting a pack of hungry wolves trying to select the right roast.


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 25, 2011)

OK, Well I had a small problem.. My Prime rib was sent USPS and was posted Tuesday. On Friday at 7:00 PM I recieved a call from a Government postal inspector. Yep, You guessed it, Somehow the package was damaged and it was leaking and I was informed that they will not be delivering my 10 lb boneless prime rib! I almost cried! :sad0:
My youngest son Hunter did cry! lol  Hes so sensitive! 

So I had to brave the crowds and drive to the nearest market, (35 minutes one way) To get Christmas supper!  They cut this as I waited I asked them to make it a 5 lb prime. The stuff is pretty pricey and its all I could really afford. 

But all's well that ends well. First off the meat was awesome. A touch over cooked. but melt in your mouth good! Second, The 10 lb prime.. well my friend is sending me another one out Monday. with next day delivery. So Ill have to figure out what to do with it when It arrives. I will probably split it into 3 roasts and we will enjoy it over the next few weeks or months! That gives me a couple more trys to experement with rubs and cooking methods!  :hungry:

I cooked it in a electric roasting pan. on low heat for about 2 1/2 hrs. till my inside was 115* or so I thought. 
Prepping it was fun. Randy Jr and I worked together cutting the fresh herbs and garlic, Then I made a paste with some spicy mustard, balsamic vinegar and some olive oil. Let it set for about 4 hrs B4 putting it into the roaster. I really didnt follow any of the recipes. But I did gain alot of info from them. So Thanks again for posting them.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 25, 2011)

Randy, you really need to make a carving fork! And what's with that knife? Does the cobbler have no shoes?
Meat looks good, tho!


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 25, 2011)

LOL, Yes Spike, I have the same old set of CASE XX stainless steel blades in my kitchen that I have had for 10 years! lol I wish I had time to make myself a few kitchen knives. And I did make myself a couple of them, and seem to either give them away or someone wants to buy it from me right out of my block! 

I have that happen with my folding knives all the time, People buy them right out of my pocket. One day at the lake where we spend some time every summer. I pulled out my pocket knife to open some brats or something. and one of the guys on the beach said hey let me see that. so I showed him my knife and was telling him about it as I started putting my food on the grill. And when I reached out to get my knife back he said How much... I hesitated, because I really didnt want to sell this knife.. Then said 500.00 figuring he would quickly hand my knife back.. Instead he reached into his pocket and peeled of 5 crisp Hundy's and said Thanks man, this knife is to awesome to pass up. Gota love it!!! That's just one of may times someone bought the knife right out of my pocket!  

One day I will make myself another one and a damascus carving fork!


----------



## jmforge (Dec 26, 2011)

A personal or "shop" knife is an unsold knife, right Randy?


HHH Knives said:


> LOL, Yes Spike, I have the same old set of CASE XX stainless steel blades in my kitchen that I have had for 10 years! lol I wish I had time to make myself a few kitchen knives. And I did make myself a couple of them, and seem to either give them away or someone wants to buy it from me right out of my block!
> 
> I have that happen with my folding knives all the time, People buy them right out of my pocket. One day at the lake where we spend some time every summer. I pulled out my pocket knife to open some brats or something. and one of the guys on the beach said hey let me see that. so I showed him my knife and was telling him about it as I started putting my food on the grill. And when I reached out to get my knife back he said How much... I hesitated, because I really didnt want to sell this knife.. Then said 500.00 figuring he would quickly hand my knife back.. Instead he reached into his pocket and peeled of 5 crisp Hundy's and said Thanks man, this knife is to awesome to pass up. Gota love it!!! That's just one of may times someone bought the knife right out of my pocket!
> 
> One day I will make myself another one and a damascus carving fork!


----------

